# Heart Shaped Box



## bloomi (Oct 21, 2011)

A while ago I saw a plan for a heart shaped box, which was fairly simple to make and the lid was held on by a sliding dovetail. At the time I did not have a router, and consequently didn't make it. Having since got a router and with my girlfriends birthday aproaching I thought it would be nice to make it, however upon googling I can't find plans for it, and I don't like the look of the plans available. Does anyone know where I can find these plans?

Thanks in advance, Benjamin


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

do a google search and you will find lot's of infomation on the box's


----------

